# Outlook Problems â?? Solutions



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

*Outlook Problems – Solutions*

Issue - MS Outlook 2000 - Unable to Perform The Operation. Could Not Complete The Operation. One or More Parameter Values Are Not Valid.

Fix - Open Task folder in Simple List view and click Save Task Order. 

Details:

1) Open your Task folder in 'Simple List' view.
2) Click 'Save Task Order' on the 'Actions' menu.


NOTES: Because the Save Task Order function can only be applied to a non-filtered view, you must have the current view set to Simple List or Detailed List, and in the default views.

Issue - How to Get a Server / Password Prompt

Fix  – 
1) Select 'Tools'.
2) Select 'Email accounts'.
3) Select ''View or change'.
4) Double-click 'Microsoft Exchange Server'.
5) Select 'More Settings'.
6) Select 'Advanced'.
7) At the 'Logon Network Security' drop down box select 'Password Authentication'

Issue - How to Recall a Message

Fix – 
WARNING: You can recall or replace only those messages you sent to recipients who are logged on and using Outlook and who have not read the message or moved the message out of their Inboxes. Messages may not be replaces past 5 days. You need to log on to your mailbox on the server to replace message items. To replace a message, you must send a new one. If you do not send the new item, the original message is still recalled.

1) If the 'Folder List' is not visible, select the 'View' menu. (The Folder List option appears.)
2) Select the 'Folder List'.
3) Select 'Sent' Items. 
4) Open the message you want to recall or replace by double-clicking it. (The message opens.)
5) On the 'Actions' menu select 'Recall This Message'. (The 'Recall This Message' dialog box appears.)
6) To recall the message, select 'Delete unread copies of this message'.
7) To replace the message with another, select 'Delete unread copies and replace with a new message' 
then select 'OK', and then type a new message. 
8) To be notified about the success of the recall or replacement for each recipient, select the 'Tell me if recall succeeds or fails' for each recipient check box.


Issue - New Size And Format For .pst

Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 has both a different format and a larger overall size limit for the personal folders (.pst) file than the .pst files that are in the earlier versions of Microsoft Outlook. In Outlook 2002 and earlier, the .pst files are in the American National Standards Institute (ANSI) format, and the overall size has a limit of 2 gigabytes (GB). 

In Outlook 2003 .pst files are in the UNICODE format by default, and the overall size of the .pst files has a limit that is more than 20 GB. Outlook 2003 supports both the UNICODE and the ANSI formats, but the versions of Outlook that are earlier than Outlook 2003 do not support the UNICODE format and have a smaller size limit.

Fix  – 
If you want to access an Outlook 2003 .pst file from a different computer that has an earlier version of Outlook installed, or if you installed Outlook 2003 and have decided to remove it and to use Outlook 2002 or earlier, you must change your .pst file back to an ANSI format. To do so, follow these steps:
Start Outlook 2003.
On the File menu, click Data File Management, and then click Add.
Click Outlook 97-2002 Personal Folders File (PST).
Click OK.
Name the .pst file, or click OK to accept the default name.
Click OK.
Click Close.
Click Folder List at the bottom of the navigation pane.
In the navigation pane, you will now see your new .pst file that you named in step 5.
Drag the .pst file information from your existing Outlook 2003 folders to the new .pst file that you created.

Note If you have e-mail messages or other items that contain UNICODE characters, they do not appear in the new .pst file that you created.
You can now use the .pst file that you created in the earlier versions of Outlook.

Issue - Contact Information Does Not Appear in Address Book

Fix – 
The Outlook address book Service needs to be Installed.
1) On the 'Tools' menu, click 'E-mail Accounts'.

2) Click to select 'View' or 'change existing directories' or 'address books', and click 'Next'.

3) If your 'Outlook Address Book' is listed, click 'Cancel', and go to the steps in the 'How to Mark Your
Contact Folder for Use with Your Address Book' and click 'Add'.

4) If your Outlook address book is not listed, click 'Add'.

5) Click to select 'Additional Address Books', and click 'Next'.

6) Click to select 'Outlook Address Book', and click 'Next'.

7) Click 'OK' when you receive the prompt that the address book you added will not start until you click exit 
from the file menu.

8) Click 'Finish'.

9) Click 'Exit' from the 'File' menu, and then restart 'Outlook'


Issue - Menu Bar (File, Edit, View) is Missing From Outlook

Fix – 
1. Go to 'Start'>'Find'>'Files or Folders'.

2.	Search for outcmd.dat.

3.	Verify that the file is located in: 'C:\windows\application data\microsoft\outlook'.

4.	Delete the outcmd.dat file.

5.	The next time you start 'Outlook' it will be recreated and the menu bar will be back.


----------

